# Firearms on the boat?



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

Are there any laws that would prohibit me from carrying firearm on my boat?
inshore/offshore


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope not I carry my gun with me every time I get in my boat that's just me.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

I have not looked into to it, but I always carry.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Good ?????*

That is the first thing the Coast Guard ask, are thier any firearms on the boat? I guess I should ask them, cause I carry when I go offshore. (Pirates?):rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

There are no ridiculous laws about this. I keep mine in my drybox. If I'm stopped by a warden, I volunteer that information right away. I've never had a problem and you won't either.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I would guess a Carry permit covers you where ever unless out side the Texas Coastal waters. 

Not sure if the right to now carry in the car would convert over to your boat without a permit. 

Really- How many people on 2cool do not have a carry permit if they can get one? I am guessing that lot more people have them that not.


----------



## IamRoger (Sep 15, 2009)

I got stopped by the coast guard at GYC last fall for inspection. Told them I had a weapon on board. They asked to see my CCL. The only thing they did different was to ask me to point out safety equipment while standing on the dock and let them look. Pistol was still in the boat under the seat. They never looked at the pistol, they only asked where it was.


----------



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

*You may wanna really check into it......*

We had a game warden come to our local CCA chapter meeting for an Q&A session just for questions like these that people are unclear about. He told us that there are absolutely no firearms (pistol) allowed on a boat ever. Even with a CC license. I asked him about every scenerio I could think of and he told me that he has confiscated peoples guns before and he would get mine if stopped me. Loaded, unloaded, whatever. He might have been just saying that, but I have to believe that he was not. And even if some officers dont mind, if its against the law then you could have a real problem if you get someone on a bad day. I am really curious about this question because I stopped carrying mine offshore because of that conversation.

R.A.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

If that is the case, what is the difference when carrying your guns on a hunting trip. Great post/question. I am 100% positive that somebody will give us the correct legal answer within 24 hours. Inquiring minds want to know. Just re-read your post and you say "firearms (pistol)". Do you remember how it was worded?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

All I can fine on the TWPD about firearms and boats to to have them secured.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/general/boat/

*Secure firearms* and ammo low in the boat to increase stability and to avoid falls.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Checked TPWD Website...*

could not find info, so I emailed them...

As soon as I get a reply, I will post it...

I am interested as I carry a firearm on board when in the boat..

Supergas


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

During duck season on the Texas Coast most of us duck hunters do carry firearms. Not only do I carry during duck season, I carry afterward likewise, being my Beretta. You never know what kind of an idiot may try and take advantage of you when you are by yourself. It's a shame these days have came to this but I refuse to be left empty handed if the situation came to be. I have a concealed license, so if my weapon is concealed then I'm legal. A nice Pellican dry box to put your weapon and phone in works awesome. I put all my items in a quart ziploc for extra security before i put it in the drybox. I've ran into many gamewardens and have had no issues as long as you notify them immediately


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

Interested to see what the outcome is..I'll still carry with the same mindset,I'd rather be stopped by an officer with one than a criminal without it.I've been stopped numerous times duck hunting by coasties and gw's ,neither ever had a problem with a shotgun..Maybe i'll just stick to carrying the duck gun?


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I went to court for something similar. Charges were dropped with no lawyer. state law HB 823 states.

relating to the applicability of the offense of unlawful carrying 
of weapons to certain persons and to the consequence of certain 
presumptions in the prosecution of a criminal offense.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF THE STATE OF TEXAS: 
SECTION 1. Section 46.15, Penal Code, is amended by adding 
Subsection (i) to read as follows:
(i) For purposes of Subsection (b)(3), a person is presumed 
to be traveling if the person is:
(1) in a private motor vehicle; 
(2) not otherwise engaged in criminal activity, other 
than a Class C misdemeanor that is a violation of a law or ordinance 
regulating traffic;
(3) not otherwise prohibited by law from possessing a 
firearm; 
(4) not a member of a criminal street gang, as defined 
by Section 71.01; and
(5) not carrying a handgun in plain view. 
SECTION 2. Section 2.05, Penal Code, is amended to read as 
follows: 
Sec. 2.05. PRESUMPTION. (a) Except as provided by 
Subsection (b), when [When] this code or another penal law 
establishes a presumption with respect to any fact, it has the 
following consequences:
(1) if there is sufficient evidence of the facts that 
give rise to the presumption, the issue of the existence of the 
presumed fact must be submitted to the jury, unless the court is 
satisfied that the evidence as a whole clearly precludes a finding 
beyond a reasonable doubt of the presumed fact; and
(2) if the existence of the presumed fact is submitted 
to the jury, the court shall charge the jury, in terms of the 
presumption and the specific element to which it applies, as 
follows:
(A) that the facts giving rise to the presumption 
must be proven beyond a reasonable doubt;
(B) that if such facts are proven beyond a 
reasonable doubt the jury may find that the element of the offense 
sought to be presumed exists, but it is not bound to so find;
(C) that even though the jury may find the 
existence of such element, the state must prove beyond a reasonable 
doubt each of the other elements of the offense charged; and
(D) if the jury has a reasonable doubt as to the 
existence of a fact or facts giving rise to the presumption, the 
presumption fails and the jury shall not consider the presumption 
for any purpose.
(b) When this code or another penal law establishes a 
presumption in favor of the defendant with respect to any fact, it 
has the following consequences:
(1) if there is sufficient evidence of the facts that 
give rise to the presumption, the issue of the existence of the 
presumed fact must be submitted to the jury unless the court is 
satisfied that the evidence as a whole clearly precludes a finding 
beyond a reasonable doubt of the presumed fact; and
(2) if the existence of the presumed fact is submitted 
to the jury, the court shall charge the jury, in terms of the 
presumption, that:
(A) the presumption applies unless the state 
proves beyond a reasonable doubt that the facts giving rise to the 
presumption do not exist;
(B) if the state fails to prove beyond a 
reasonable doubt that the facts giving rise to the presumption do 
not exist, the jury must find that the presumed fact exists;
(C) even though the jury may find that the 
presumed fact does not exist, the state must prove beyond a 
reasonable doubt each of the elements of the offense charged; and
(D) if the jury has a reasonable doubt as to 
whether the presumed fact exists, the presumption applies and the 
jury must consider the presumed fact to exist.
SECTION 3. The changes in law made by this Act apply only to 
an offense committed on or after the effective date of this Act. An 
offense committed before the effective date of this Act is covered 
by the law in effect at the time the offense was committed, and the 
former law is continued in effect for that purpose. For purposes of 
this section, an offense was committed before the effective date of 
this Act if any element of the offense was committed before that 
date.
SECTION 4. This Act takes effect September 1, 2005.

p.s I was still arrested and had to go to court!


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

There are some areas like Corps of Engineers lakes that are off limits for firearms.
I'm not 100% on this.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Reel Anxious said:


> We had a game warden come to our local CCA chapter meeting for an Q&A session just for questions like these that people are unclear about. He told us that there are absolutely no firearms (pistol) allowed on a boat ever. Even with a CC license. I asked him about every scenerio I could think of and he told me that he has confiscated peoples guns before and he would get mine if stopped me. Loaded, unloaded, whatever. He might have been just saying that, but I have to believe that he was not. And even if some officers dont mind, if its against the law then you could have a real problem if you get someone on a bad day. I am really curious about this question because I stopped carrying mine offshore because of that conversation.
> 
> R.A.


I am a CHL instructor, and I believe your Game Warden is incorrect. I'll look up the law later when I have time. As I recall , the situation is that carrying a gun (unlicensed) on a boat is not alowed as it is in a car/truck via the Castle Doctrine because a boat isnot defined as a "vehicle". However, I haven't read anywhere in any of the laws that says a CHL carrier is not allowed to carry on a boat. Sounds like mister Game Warden is an anti-gun freak.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that you can't carry in your boat if you have a CHL.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

The Texas law before the CHL law was 
"
It is unlawful to intentionally, knowingly or recklessly carry a handgun on or about one's person, openly OR concealed. Exceptions to the above provision are:


On one's own premises under his control.
While engaged in lawful hunting, fishing or other sporting activity including target shooting.
While traveling in one's personal auto on a bona fide trip across one or more county lines.
Traveling to & from a range, place of repair or other site where the type of firearm is normally used, provided the route is direct & without unreasonable delay.
Peace officers other than a person commissioned by the Texas State Board of Pharmacy."
Note # 2, I do not now, but use to carry all the time while boating, based on the above. I wonder if the CHL law limited non CHL holders?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

nightgigger said:


> The Texas law before the CHL law was
> "
> It is unlawful to intentionally, knowingly or recklessly carry a handgun on or about one's person, openly OR concealed. Exceptions to the above provision are:
> 
> ...


Actually the law reads that you may carry a handgun in your vehicle at any time as long as it is not in "plain site"...You dont have to be on a "bona fide trip"...:biggrin:

H.B. 1815, a bill that allows any Texas resident to carry a concealed handgun in the resident's motor vehicle without a CHL or other permit.[230] Chapter 46, Section 2 of the Penal Code states that it is in fact not "Unlawful Carry of a Weapon" for a person to carry a weapon while in a motor vehicle they own or control, or to carry while heading directly from the person's home to that car. However, lawful carry while in a vehicle requires these three critical qualifiers: (1) the gun must be concealed; (2) the carrier cannot be involved in criminal activities; and (3) the carrier cannot be a member of a criminal gang.[231][232]


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

All of that relates to pistols, not long guns... see the law posted previously concerning traveling etc... No chl required to carry a pistol in your vehicle... just cannot carry on your person...

Texas has no laws concerning long guns.. (I know, not allowed in school zones) 

that is why I carry a 410 on the boat... Not against the law...

Plus there is that little thing called the 2nd Amendment...

SG


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't understand why a boat wouldn't be considered a motorized vehicle. Especially since we have to pay a registration to the state like we do an automobile. If this is so it would be considered part of the Castle Doctrine. I don't care what anyone tells me, I will ALWAYS carry while boating. Too many things can happen out on the water like drug smugglers, pirates and coyotes (human smugglers).


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Reel Anxious said:


> We had a game warden come to our local CCA chapter meeting for an Q&A session just for questions like these that people are unclear about. He told us that there are absolutely no firearms (pistol) allowed on a boat ever. Even with a CC license. I asked him about every scenerio I could think of and he told me that he has confiscated peoples guns before and he would get mine if stopped me. Loaded, unloaded, whatever. He might have been just saying that, but I have to believe that he was not. And even if some officers dont mind, if its against the law then you could have a real problem if you get someone on a bad day. I am really curious about this question because I stopped carrying mine offshore because of that conversation.
> 
> R.A.


sounds like this game warden was egotistic and ignorant. :spineyes:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Inshore of the state water boundry is covered by Texas laws, I'm not real sure on those... I know that the USCG considers the discharge of a firearm rapidly three times as an internationally recognized distress signal. As for me... I bought one of those older stainless steel 20 guage flare pistols and keep a few rounds of #7 field loads on board.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Or use the Catfish rule, keep your mouth shut and you wont get caught....I carry on the boat and never had any one ask when they stopped us.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Reel Anxious said:


> We had a game warden come to our local CCA chapter meeting for an Q&A session just for questions like these that people are unclear about. He told us that there are absolutely no firearms (pistol) allowed on a boat ever. Even with a CC license.


I have a lot of respect for game wardens and what they do. But I was once kicked off a lake by a game warden for not having TX numbers on my 16.5' non-motorized canoe. I was pretty sure he was wrong, but was smart enough to just say "yes sir" and pack it in for the day, effectively wasting an 8 hour round trip drive. That Monday, I went to the TPWD office to register the canoe and confirmed he was wrong- all canoes and kayaks are exempt if paddled manually. He had claimed that all boats over 16' need numbers, even canoes.

Point being, I'd get a second opinion before leaving my means of self defense behind. Wardens do a great service, but they are human and not always correct. And if they are wrong, you're better off just saying "yes sir" and following their instructions than making things worse for everyone. It's a lot easier to fix things later if they haven't gotten ugly in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Tagging the thread to see what the outcome is. I've never heard that it was completely illegal to carry a handgun on a boat. 

BUT,,,, If it is, a gun violation is a serious offense and could have long-lasting consequences.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

i have been stopped countless times by coast guard they always ask and i always say yes sir and where the weapon is they leave a man standing by the case that is under a bunk and thats that never have any trouble


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Reel Anxious said:


> We had a game warden come to our local CCA chapter meeting for an Q&A session just for questions like these that people are unclear about. He told us that there are absolutely no firearms (pistol) allowed on a boat ever. Even with a CC license. I asked him about every scenerio I could think of and he told me that he has confiscated peoples guns before and he would get mine if stopped me. Loaded, unloaded, whatever. He might have been just saying that, but I have to believe that he was not. And even if some officers dont mind, if its against the law then you could have a real problem if you get someone on a bad day. I am really curious about this question because I stopped carrying mine offshore because of that conversation.
> 
> R.A.


in the marsh area jacks pocket no rifles or pistols allowed out there(the islands) period. we were going to hunt hog aand ask the wardens off the trinity at Melons brother place. shotguns only, same on all waterway because of the fact they carrry a long ways and you can shoot from smiths point and hit someone in baytown... get a riot gun and stash it onboard if potlickers bother you that bad people. costies might let you get away with it but a wardens is going to thanks you for his new pistol


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

kodman1 said:


> *I don't understand why a boat wouldn't be considered a motorized vehicle.* Especially since we have to pay a registration to the state like we do an automobile. If this is so it would be considered part of the Castle Doctrine. I don't care what anyone tells me, I will ALWAYS carry while boating. Too many things can happen out on the water like drug smugglers, pirates and coyotes (human smugglers).


 A Vehicle is a device that can be used to transport or draw persons or property on a highway. The term does not include A) a device exclusively used on stationary rails or tracks; or
(B) manufactured housing as that term is defined by Chapter 1201, Occupations Code.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Appears no one knows for sure what the law is regarding a handgun on a boat.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Emailed TPWD*

That's why I sent an email to TPWD.. I searched their website but could not find anything on a handgun on a boat..

Have not heard back, but IF & WHEN I do, I will post it...

SG


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

This site might help... www.nraila.org/gunlaws/

Or this one.... http://www.atf.gov/regulations-rulings/regulations/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I think where you could run into some serious trouble would be if there are also a couple of empty (or paritally) beer cans on board. Alcohol changes everything. Even if its done responsibly. Everyone likes to enjoy a couple cold ones on the water but I dont think you can be armed while doing it.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Reel Anxious said:


> We had a game warden come to our local CCA chapter meeting for an Q&A session just for questions like these that people are unclear about. He told us that there are absolutely no firearms (pistol) allowed on a boat ever. Even with a CC license. I asked him about every scenerio I could think of and he told me that he has confiscated peoples guns before and he would get mine if stopped me. Loaded, unloaded, whatever. He might have been just saying that, but I have to believe that he was not. And even if some officers dont mind, if its against the law then you could have a real problem if you get someone on a bad day. I am really curious about this question because I stopped carrying mine offshore because of that conversation.
> 
> R.A.


I'm normally a huge supporter of game wardens. But this guy needs to be taken to court, hung up by his Buster Browns, and popped with a paddle.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

texasred said:


> I think where you could run into some serious trouble would be if there are also a couple of empty (or paritally) beer cans on board. Alcohol changes everything. Even if its done responsibly. Everyone likes to enjoy a couple cold ones on the water but I dont think you can be armed while doing it.


It's tricky to say the least. According to the law " It is not illegal to drink while carrying a concealed handgun, however it IS illegal to be intoxicated while carrying. To make it more complicated, the is NO legal limit for intoxication.

In other words it's up to the LEO that you are dealing with to decide wether or not you are intoxicated and in violation.

So, you are better off not having a concealed handgun on you if you are drinking. Jujst not worth the risk. Besides, it often leads to "hold my beer and watch this".


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Bird Island Basin*

I would not be caught dead with a hand gun at the Bird Island Basin ramp. Those park rangers would for sure take you jail. I had a tail light out on my trailer and I thought the lady was about to cuff me...lol. She told me to stand in one spot and said that I was making her feel uncomfortable because of my history of 2 speeding tickets. Also searched my viechle then told me that I was lucky cause she didnt have time to write a ticket for the light. I guess she needed to be writing parking tickets. The Park Rangers are a freaking joke out there.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*.08 Limit*

This is off the TPWD website.. .08 or higher is legally intoxicated same as in a car....

​*A Summary of Boating Laws​*THIS DIGEST IS NOT VALID AFTER AUGUST 31, 2011 
*OPERATION OF YOUR BOAT ​*It is UNLAWFUL for any person to: 

*Operate while intoxicated **(loss of mental or physical faculties, or blood alcohol content of .08 or higher)**. 1st conviction punishable by a fine not to exceed $2,000, confinement in jail not to exceed 180 days or both; 2nd conviction punishable by a fine not to exceed $4,000, confinement not to exceed one year or both; 3rd conviction punishable by a fine not to exceed $10,000, imprisonment for not more than 10 years or less than 2 years. *
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]***Failure to submit a specimen to determine blood alcohol content may result in suspension of your driver*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Captain Hough said:


> It's tricky to say the least. According to the law *" It is not illegal to drink while carrying a concealed handgun*, however it IS illegal to be intoxicated while carrying. To make it more complicated, the is NO legal limit for intoxication.
> 
> In other words it's up to the LEO that you are dealing with to decide wether or not you are intoxicated and in violation.
> 
> So, you are better off not having a concealed handgun on you if you are drinking. Jujst not worth the risk. Besides, it often leads to "hold my beer and watch this".


Correct, But does "concealed" also cover in your boat console or truck door?


----------



## nhra496 (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been stopped many many times to be checked by the GW and Coasties with a pistol in the boat, and have NEVER even had a problem. Iam not breaking the law when stopped, i say yes sir and no sir, and tell them right away that i have one and where it is located. They have never asked for my CHL......


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

AR comes with me in a pelican waterproof case.


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't worry about a weapon or permit. I do carry a flare gun with several extra loads. It's light, water proof and have a vacuum seal unit ( from Sam's) so I even seal it for wading purposes. You will know if being approached that things are not right. I have not and hope I never have to use it, but if it is not right, I will aim about 6 inched below the belt buckle and turn that mother loose.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Supergas said:


> A Summary of Boating Laws THIS DIGEST IS NOT VALID AFTER AUGUST 31, 2011
> *OPERATION OF YOUR BOAT ​*It is UNLAWFUL for any person to:
> 
> 
> ...


*

This one line "[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]loss of mental or physical faculties,"  leaves the law open ended and subject to interpretation by the officer involved.

I personally, within the last year, had to go through DWI class and the person giving the class, an LEO, stated that you can be arrested for being intoxicated (DWI) with a BAC as low as .04 if the LEO feels you are mentally or physically impaired in any way.*


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

texasred said:


> Correct, But does "concealed" also cover in your boat console or truck door?


I am referring to carrying with a Concealed Handgun Permit. If you are "intoxicated" your handgun can not be readily accessible. I keep a cabled lock box that my pistol gets locked up in if I stop to have a beer with the guys or whatever. It's cabled to the seeat frame. In your console or glove box would be considered readily accessible. My lock box may be too, but my console doesn't lock so I figure it is better.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

lightning bolt said:


> I don't worry about a weapon or permit. I do carry a flare gun with several extra loads. It's light, water proof and have a vacuum seal unit ( from Sam's) so I even seal it for wading purposes. You will know if being approached that things are not right. I have not and hope I never have to use it, but if it is not right, *I will aim* *about 6 inched below the belt buckle and turn that mother loose.*


You'd miss my vital organ if ya aimed that low! :biggrin:


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Like my dad has always said. I'd rather be caught with it, then without it.


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

Privateer, Well maybe I was bragging just a little, so lets try 4 inches. But what is wrong with the idea. Again, you will know if "stuff" ain't right and just maybe fire a little shot in the general diesction or as Jerry Clower said " just shoot amongst them" or somewhere there about.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I believe that game warden has his facts wrong. I remember nothing in the CCL code that says I cannot carry in a boat in the state of Texas. 

Also had a Texas game warden stop me last year and asked for weapons other than our bows. I pointed it out and volunteered my CCL and he didnt want to even seethe pistol.


----------



## Huntin Casey (Jan 11, 2010)

The Castle Doctrine states that your vehicle is considered an extension of your home. This includes boats, but be warry of metropolitan counties (ie. Harris, Dallas, Tarrant, etc.), as the District Attornies in these counties don't recognize the Castle doctrine, and they will support your arrest if you conceal in these counties with no CHL. That's the same in a vehicle and a boat.

You'll can beat the rap, but you can't beat the ride!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

lightning bolt said:


> Privateer, Well maybe I was bragging just a little, so lets try 4 inches. But what is wrong with the idea. Again, you will know if "stuff" ain't right and just maybe fire a little shot in the general diesction or as Jerry Clower said " just shoot amongst them" or somewhere there about.


Yup...look at post #23 on this thread... that is exactly what I carry! 'Cept don't try to fire off a real 20 guage round through one of the newer plastic flare guns... your new user name will be "Lefty"!!!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Just take it on the boat, tell em Obama is your homeboy. See how far that gets you.


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

I asked my LEO brother in law, whether I'm in "possession" of a weapon if I have a pistol locked in a tool box in the bed of my truck. He stated yes, you are in possession even if it's not accessible. I'm not sure how accurate this information is, I assumed he should know.



Captain Hough said:


> I am referring to carrying with a Concealed Handgun Permit. If you are "intoxicated" your handgun can not be readily accessible. I keep a cabled lock box that my pistol gets locked up in if I stop to have a beer with the guys or whatever. It's cabled to the seeat frame. In your console or glove box would be considered readily accessible. My lock box may be too, but my console doesn't lock so I figure it is better.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

SilverKingHunter said:


> I asked my LEO brother in law, whether I'm in "possession" of a weapon if I have a pistol locked in a tool box in the bed of my truck. He stated yes, you are in possession even if it's not accessible. I'm not sure how accurate this information is, I assumed he should know.


There is power in knowledge, that is why I spend so much time on these laws when I teach a CHL Class. Most LEO's have more to worry about than keeping up with the latest changes in CHL regulations which change every September.

Nobody should trust me or anyone else with questions about the law. Here is a link to what you need to read. http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/ftp/forms/chl-16.pdf

I'll be glad to offer my opinion anytime, however I think the best thing to do is research.

PS, I just heard from a former student who is now licensed that had a LEO tell him that it was a FELONY not to display his CHL when pulled over. WRONG. Used to be a Misdemeanor, but the penalty was removed last September. See what I mean?
If I can help direct anyone to a particular section, just ask.:texasflag


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

If all 6 of these pages said it was illegal to carry, then I'm guilty. Dont go by what you read, go by what you feal is necessary to keep yourself and your family safe. I'd rather see bars than a solid piece of wood over my face. My wife, daughter and myself enjoy the bay's , but I will not deal with a so called pirate creeping up to my boat or myself out in the middle of no where with just a fishing rod. I've seen some shadey characters in the bays late in the evenings looking for opportunities so just be aware!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Captain Hough said:


> There is power in knowledge, that is why I spend so much time on these laws when I teach a CHL Class. Most LEO's have more to worry about than keeping up with the latest changes in CHL regulations which change every September.
> 
> Nobody should trust me or anyone else with questions about the law. Here is a link to what you need to read. http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/ftp/forms/chl-16.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks Captn I've been needing to print this and now I can.
My copy is/was from 07/08.

Thanks


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the clarrification.



Captain Hough said:


> There is power in knowledge, that is why I spend so much time on these laws when I teach a CHL Class. Most LEO's have more to worry about than keeping up with the latest changes in CHL regulations which change every September.
> 
> Nobody should trust me or anyone else with questions about the law. Here is a link to what you need to read. http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/ftp/forms/chl-16.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

Supergas said:


> That's why I sent an email to TPWD.. I searched their website but could not find anything on a handgun on a boat..
> 
> Have not heard back, but IF & WHEN I do, I will post it...
> 
> SG


Any luck with that e-mail?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> If all 6 of these pages said it was illegal to carry, then I'm guilty. Dont go by what you read, go by what you feal is necessary to keep yourself and your family safe. I'd rather see bars than a solid piece of wood over my face. My wife, daughter and myself enjoy the bay's , but I will not deal with a so called pirate creeping up to my boat or myself out in the middle of no where with just a fishing rod. I've seen some shadey characters in the bays late in the evenings looking for opportunities so just be aware!


I'm fairly sure you won't see any pirates in Galveston Bay since Jean L'affite's death... but I have had to shoot at a pack of ferrel dogs while fishing outta Halls Bayou... and those aren't shadey characters lurking on the bay at night... those are 2coolers!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

lightning bolt said:


> I don't worry about a weapon or permit. I do carry a flare gun with several extra loads. It's light, water proof and have a vacuum seal unit ( from Sam's) so I even seal it for wading purposes. You will know if being approached that things are not right. I have not and hope I never have to use it, but if it is not right, I will aim about 6 inched below the belt buckle and turn that mother loose.


I see a need for a semi-auto flare gun.......


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A flare gun is not a self defense weapon.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> A flare gun is not a self defense weapon.


It is lethal at close range... and it beats flingin' cuss words at'em ...ya might even set that a**** on fire! lol


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Privateer said:


> I'm fairly sure you won't see any pirates in Galveston Bay since Jean L'affite's death... but I have had to shoot at a pack of ferrel dogs while fishing outta Halls Bayou... and those aren't shadey characters lurking on the bay at night... those are 2coolers!


I'm fairly sure that you don't know the tdefinition of a pirate, specially now days, and it aint got anything to do with ol "L'affite". Glad ya educated me with a slight history lesson.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I never realized Galveston Bay was such a high crime area.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

I am with Uncle Ted on this issue--I don't need anything beyond what is stated in the 2nd Ammendment--notice the wording--"...keep and *BEAR*...". Sounds good enough for me...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been pulled over Duck Hunting by Game Warden only thing he did was ask for the guns. He checked the plugs, first asked if they were unloaded of course they were I opened the breach and handed it to him. Showed him ID / Hunters Ed Card & License with Federal Duck Stamp. Thanks and see you later is what he told me. Was stopped in front of Harbor Walk on my way up Diversionary Canal


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Intresting points on here .... one mention was made of Bird Island basin where a lot of guys park to run to baffin ...... This is a federal park, so watch your butt there .....if they find a loaded firearm they can confascate everything including your boat

But the real question is how many of us have needed or heard of anyone needing a pistol for defence on the water. It's not like were near any bad parts of town and were going to be mugged .... it just comes down to judgement on the carrier, and judgement of the LEO who you are interacting with.

Remember, can beat the wrap but not the ride ..... but most, if not all, LEO would not bother you if they can see your not a danger to them or anyone else.

If you look like your up to no good..... LEO's will get you ....


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

Muddskipper - You said in your previous post, "But the real question is how many of us have needed or heard of anyone needing a pistol for defence on the water. It's not like were near any bad parts of town and were going to be mugged .... it just comes down to judgement on the carrier, and judgement of the LEO who you are interacting with."

My greater concern is not while I'm ON the water, but when I'm getting OFF the water. Or perhaps when I'm going launching before daylight. Many times I'm coming back to the ramp after dark and often I'm alone. I get pretty leary when I'm pulling into a dark ramp. One of our nicer ramps here in Orange is in a pretty shady part of town. If I'm going alone, I usually won't launch there, even though it's well lighted.


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

I just texted a DPS officer who works the Jefferson/Hardin/Orange/Newton area. He has several Game Warden buddies in the area. I asked him to run this debate past them and text me back. 

Here is his reply,

"A person CAN have a gun in a boat with a CHL... a pistol."


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

tlbullfrog said:


> I just texted a DPS officer who works the Jefferson/Hardin/Orange/Newton area. He has several Game Warden buddies in the area. I asked him to run this debate past them and text me back.
> 
> Here is his reply,
> 
> "A person CAN have a gun in a boat with a CHL... a pistol."


That is correct and exactly what I said yesterday. CHL yes, no CHL no, a boat is not a vehicle as covered in the Castle Doctorine. I don't agree with it, I was just stating the facts. Long gun in a boat being used for a legitimate hunting purpose is fine also. Handgun, no.:texasflag So get a CHL.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I have no CHL. I carry on my boat. If ever I'm arrested or my pistol is taken, I will make a big case out of it, and I'll win. I've needed my pistol many times on the water, but never to deal with humans. I have to worry about coyotes and racoons where I am. My pistol is always in my dry box and I've never had a problem with being stopped. I guess it's because the game wardens I've encountered in the SLP area are educated and knowledgable of the law.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Didn't the Feds just pass a law stating that it was lawful to carry a firearms into federal parks. ie Yellowstone, Redwood National forest, etc. What makes Bird Island any different.


----------



## steveotheguy (Oct 13, 2006)

JustAddSalt said:


> Didn't the Feds just pass a law stating that it was lawful to carry a firearms into federal parks. ie Yellowstone, Redwood National forest, etc. What makes Bird Island any different.


Yes Obama signed this law


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is the link if any one is interested.
http://usgovinfo.about.com/b/2008/12/07/concealed-guns-to-be-allowed-in-national-parks.htm
Come Feb. the guys and gals @ bird island will leave you alone w/CHL.


----------



## Hynesbayboy34 (Jan 11, 2010)

my buddy got checked by the coast guard in south padre and that was the first question they asked you have any firearms aboard he told them yep they got the pistol ran the numbers everthing was good and they were off


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I have an OLD, OLD Stevens Mod 335 with a well made pistol grip as opposed to a bad homemade job. This 10 inch double barreled twice triggered shotgun has USCG Proof Stamping and was a flare gun in a previous life..and its current life.

I keep a half dozen pumpkin shells, some bird shot and some buffered double aught for any n'ere do wells who care to violate my personal space. 

BUT, for inspection purposes.... it has a pair of 12ga Red Meteor FLares loaded.

Woe betide them what hear "Trot out the Stevens Mr. Wells! Prepare to repel boarders!!" :texasflag


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Just a little something to remember reference having your permit and law enforcement. When and if your drivers license is ran by law enforcement, if you have a carry permit it automatically kicks up the information.


----------



## ShaunBlackmon (Sep 14, 2006)

couple of things to remember.....
I was stopped for speeding by 2 HP troopers, i was going from my ranch to my home in town with a pistol in the car. They asked about it and i told them. they told me i could be arrested... (pre castle doctrine) _I told them it was is an arrestable offince, but it was not a convictable one. _that is the first thing. 
the second thing to remember is _" it is better to be judged by 12, than carried by 6"_


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

my guess would be as long as your not intoxicated and packing on the boat ( same as when your in your truck) chl or not if your intoxicated or proir felon and packing it puts you in a whole new ball game....therefore in your boat and packing I would have to say you are legal unless you fall under these catagories...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

tlbullfrog said:


> Muddskipper - You said in your previous post, "But the real question is how many of us have needed or heard of anyone needing a pistol for defence on the water. It's not like were near any bad parts of town and were going to be mugged .... it just comes down to judgement on the carrier, and judgement of the LEO who you are interacting with."
> 
> My greater concern is not while I'm ON the water, but when I'm getting OFF the water. Or perhaps when I'm going launching before daylight. Many times I'm coming back to the ramp after dark and often I'm alone. I get pretty leary when I'm pulling into a dark ramp. One of our nicer ramps here in Orange is in a pretty shady part of town. If I'm going alone, I usually won't launch there, even though it's well lighted.


I agree totally with what Mr. Bullfrog stated!!! I usually like to have my weapon while in the parking lot/boat ramp as I am walking to from the truck or boat. I also like to have it when loading or unloading the Kayak as I have launched in some unsavory/secluded areas and like having it with me!

To me, its like a Tourniquet! You hope you never need one, but when you do need it, YOU REALLY NEED IT!!!


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

If everyone had a CHL then they wouldn't have to be guessing about what the laws are concerning having a handgun on the boat. Get legal and then carry ALL the time. Like some of the posts above referring to needing it when you need it etc, do you only insure your vehicle on certain days or only when you are in a bad neighborhood?

Getting a CHL isn't that hard, just takes a little time and money. Once you have one then you can carry most places you want to.

Can you tell I am Pro-Gun , Pro-Carry ?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Captain Hough said:


> If everyone had a CHL then they wouldn't have to be guessing about what the laws are concerning having a handgun on the boat. Get legal and then carry ALL the time. Like some of the posts above referring to needing it when you need it etc, do you only insure your vehicle on certain days or only when you are in a bad neighborhood?
> 
> Getting a CHL isn't that hard, just takes a little time and money. Once you have one then you can carry most places you want to.
> 
> Can you tell I am Pro-Gun , Pro-Carry ?


On the other hand: Why should I need a $200 permit to do what I have constitutional right to do already?

Maybe I should I have to buy a license to go to church, too.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Long Gun*

As I have said previously, this is why I carry a Mossburg .410 Cruiser on the boat... and in the truck............

Totally Legal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No chl required!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag

BTW, I never received a reply to my email to the TPWD... guess they are too busy to answer citizens... I will ask at the office when I register my boat this week...

SG


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

*Stupid question*

If you carry a 410 on the boat or in the truck does it have to be unloaded?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> On the other hand: Why should I need a $200 permit to do what I have constitutional right to do already?
> 
> Maybe I should I have to buy a license to go to church, too.


Why do you buy a fishing and hunting license for the pursuit of happiness?


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Waiting on TPWD comment/answer.*

There are no laws regarding carrying a shotgun, rifle, carbine (long gun) in your vehicle, loaded or unloaded.

There are certain restrictions on where you can carry any firearm, i.e. schools, courthouse, polling places on election day etc... but Texas virtually has no "Long Gun" restrictions or laws..

I emailed TPWD last week for their opinion on carrying on a boat, but within state waters, I would think it would fall under Texas law, not a TPWD regulation... I have not heard back, but will go to the local office & ask when registering my boat this week...

I have been shooting firearms longer than most of the chl instructors have been alive & received many *years* (not 15 to 20 *hours*) of weapons training at the expense of the US Army, so I feel that I am fairly qualified to be carrying or have ready access to a firearm. With that said, I am very attuned to my shortcomings, i.e. Old, Slow, bad eyesight, out of shape etc. so will only use my weapon as a last resort... I do not hunt anymore so my only use of a firearm is self defense, but *I would rather flee than fight*.

Until I am shown a restriction or law to the contrary, I will carry my Cruiser, (short barrel,18 1/2 ", 26.5" OAL, 7 shot, pistol grip, pump) in my car & boat, *loaded*.. I frequently carry a handgun while in my car under the 2nd amendment & castle doctrine... :flag: :texasflag

Supergas


----------



## woodman2103 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Guns on board are legal!*

After reading this post I checked it out since I have my pistol in my seabag when offshore. As far as TPWD goes, carrying a handgun on your boat is just like in your vehicle. Out of sight. If you are a CHL holder all the better. As far as Offshore in Federal waters 9mi and out the USCG boarding officer i spoke with said the first thing they ask is if there are any weapons on board. Tell them so and where it is. Dont Reach for it. If they want to see it tell them exactly where it is and if it is loaded. I hope this helps clear up any confusion on this matter.
Now let go fishing!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## SteveOsiecki (May 24, 2010)

I am sure you are able to have them with you. otherwise all us duck hunters break the law every year when we head out to our blinds... just my thoughts, I dont know for sure.


----------

